# R.I.P. Penny and Ross



## neonpossum (Jul 30, 2012)

The two little leopard geckos we adopted Tuesday were sadly put to sleep today... They were neglected horribly, and despite our best efforts, they were too ill to be saved. They were only 8 months old and words cannot describe how furious we are at the previous 'owner'.



















R.I.P. you poor little guys....

May 2012 - March 21st 2013


----------



## emily558 (Feb 14, 2013)

Aww I'm sorry, That is so sad. it infuriates me that people can do that to animals.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

ss to hear this and for your loss. R.I.P wee lovelies x


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

This is awful! I hate people that neglect animals and cause them to suffer in this way.


----------

